# Married



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I got married this weekend... it was a beautiful ceremony and reception. I am in disbelief that I got this girl to marry me


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations. Man o man.....women will do anything if you just get them drunk enough. rofl (jk) Seriously, I wish you all the best the future has to offer.


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

Best of luck dude!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats FF!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Congratulations FF............... i wish you both happiness; joy and bliss for many decades to come...

now......where the heck are the pics...you know better than to come on here with a bomb like that and not have pics.......lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats Paul! 

She is aware when she married you, you came as a package deal right? (you, your fish, and you) lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations - my neighbors just attended a wedding in Wisconsin as well - i think thats funny.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Congratulations FF!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

congrats and i hope your happy together!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry had to go to work! LOL
We had a beach theme


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Very cool, totally diggin the table center pieces! LOL


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats, Very nice couple you make. Wish the two of you all good things to come.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What a beeeuteeful bride.
LOVE the cake!

Yep, you got yourself a good one. May you have a lifetime of harmony and happiness!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations Paul! She is beautiful and I hope you will be very happy together.
I love the theme! Is she a fish-aholic too?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Not so much a fish-aholic, but she enjoys the fruits of my labor


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

What is with young people getting married? Stop it.

Okay, congratulations. And that cake is friggin' sweet.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome fish cake! lol


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you get married on Saturday, the sixth? Cause I did. lol. Congrats!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes the sixth


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

love the cake!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

When's the honeymoon?


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

We got married last Saturday, the sixth as well, in Northern California... Where did you get married? Congrats again!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

In central wisconsin. Congrats to you too! The honeymoon starts SATURDAY! Going to St. Maarten.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------

